# Bagged 19's!??



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

So I am thinking maybe I just suck at searching but I just can not seem to find the info I am lookin for. I have an 05 gti. This weekend bagyards should arrive. So my question if I have built many big wheeled bagged trucks. I don't want to go nuts with cutting on this car. I will do a frame notch and greatplates in the rear. My question is I really want to go with 19x8.5 in the front and 19x9.5 in the rear. Is this possible on a bagged dub? What tires would I need to run to pull this off? The rims are TSW's. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

you can run a 215/35/19 on both front and rear which give you a lot of stretch in the rear which you might need depending on the offset or you can run a 225/35/19 as well in the rear.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

also, search user "malakaitrain" he laid frame on 19s


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

I've hot 19x8.5 and 19x10 on my jetta. I'd post pics but I'm on my BlackBerry


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

What tire size did you go with on those 19x10's? I am not a big fan of stretched tires.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (dorbritz)*

Ok so one more quick thing just so you guys have an idea of what I am looking for. With 19x8.5 in the front my ideal choice in tire size would be 235/35/19 and for the rears 19x9.5 I would go with 265/30/19. I would like to stay as close to these profiles as possible as this combination would equal ZERO stretch. But please wheel/tire/airride guru's please advise on what i am going to need tire size to clear everything. Sorry I do not have the car here to measure. It went into the vw dealer to get new coils put on as one of mine blew again and there is a recall for my car! YaY! I actually dont have to pay for them this time.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So you don't want any stretch? What are the wheels' offsets? Without any stretch, the fenders will probably be just sitting on top of the tires with those sizes


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

on a mk4 its going to be very difficult to pull off with no stretch, if possible at all, unless the wheels arent that wide and you have ideal offsets


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_on a mk4 its going to be very difficult to pull off with no stretch, if possible at all, unless the wheels arent that wide and you have ideal offsets

x2390823098234908324
i really dont see those tire sizes working at all, if you're trying to get low on air you're going to have to shrink the tire size down some...


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Thank you guys this is the info I am needing. The tire sizes listed were strictly my dream size. What should I be looking at? If I have to stretch some I will do it I jus want minimal stretch possible. I love the style and mad props to y'all who are hanging tires to a rim with just the beads but I am not looking for that extreme stretch.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

im running the same sized wheels with falken 452's 225/35 fronts and 245/35 rears with a lil bit of stretch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Thanks Euroluv from what I have seen around you are just about right on with the tire size. I am thinking I may just order wheels put the bags on then take it up to NTB or Discount tire and just start test fitting. Do you think they would do that?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

negatory.... or atleast u'll be dropping 10 bucks for every mount and dismount








There's enough info and pics running around this site, if you search for what you're looking for you'll find it and makes alot more sense than testing tires out at a tire shop...
tryestretch.com


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_Thanks Euroluv from what I have seen around you are just about right on with the tire size. I am thinking I may just order wheels put the bags on then take it up to NTB or Discount tire and just start test fitting. Do you think they would do that?









this is about the best pic i have of my car with those tire sizes, but should be on bags in the summer


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Thanks man, that definitely looks awesome almost exactly what I am looking for. I would be happy with those tires. I am curious about one more size though after seeing those 245/35's It got me thinking... What about 255/30's? From looking at dimensions side by side itlooks like it could work. Also is there a good selection of tires in those sizes?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_What tire size did you go with on those 19x10's? I am not a big fan of stretched tires. 

225/35/19 on the 8.5 ET25ish and 255/30/19 on the 10 ET38


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

flygli THANK YOU!! That is exactly what I needed I think I found my tire sizes! Sweet those 255/30's will be perfect on 9.5 inchers. Thank you everyone so much.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

no prob, my fenders are also slightly pulled though


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

I noticed the arches were somewhat modified figured this was from rolling the fenders. What is the difference between rolled fenders and pulled fenders? Can fender pulling be done paintless also? I'm just not ready to shell out all those bucks for painting yet. Thank you again so much for your help. BTW! That Jett of yours looks absolutely amazing!!







Mad props! Is it on bagyards I assume since you have open road in your sig?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (dorbritz)*

Sorry to resurrect this thread. I have decided to go with 19x8.5 et35 in front and 19x9.5 et40 in the rear. I am bagging right now. The wheels should be here by the time bags are done. So my question now is with these sizes and offsets to get this thing low. Should I stretch or not stretch? I am actually warming up to the stretch style now. If I decide to stretch what size should I go with for a nice comfortable stretch with not too killer of a ride? Also I have been reading around but cannot find much info on a good tire to stretch with 19's. Please help one last time thanks!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

wanna be flush or poke?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_wanna be flush or poke?

Well flush was what I was originally going for. But a little poke would be fine. As long as I can drop it to the lip on the bags. I was going to wait till the wheels got here before I test fit with spacers to see how much poke looks good to me. Haven't found many pictures or examples of bagged dubs on 19's to use for comparison. Any advice is helpful. I know yu just went on air yourself not long ago.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

malakaitran comes to mind when thinking of 19s.
i've been bagged for almost a year now.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_malakaitran comes to mind when thinking of 19s.
i've been bagged for almost a year now. 

Damn dude! I did t realize it had been that long since I bougt that HKS bob from you. I think you were still on static dop then.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

yeah, its been that long, i still had the fliks back then. had sawblades then my jlines now


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (harley06)*

Nice~ I have seen some good looking jlines out there. Still rockin' the roof rack?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

no it was part of the trade for the jlines


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (harley06)*

Got any new pics with the jlines!?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (VDubDubber)*

you must tuck with 19s to make em look right other wise they look retarded. Just to let you know there is alot to do to get low on 19s. I think i am one of the very few who lay frame on 19s.
search Capita he is also bagged 19s with stock shocks.

These 19x8.5 et25 with 4 degree camber in the rear. and semi pulled fenders DZ101 tires 215/35/19.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_I think i am one of the very few who lay frame on 19s.


on a MKIV.








Tuddy was layin' frame on a MkV on BY's & 19's.








Sup Andy, hope you're doing well!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_you must tuck with 19s to make em look right other wise they look retarded.


I disagree, but what do I know...


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

haha yeah i ment in mk4. thanks for that andrew. and i am doing alright man. cant wait to come back to the states! this place blows...
and Brandon,
you are right the bettle doesnt look bad but you are still tire tucking







Most people have a reverse rack which makes them look retarded than


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is there anyone that doesn't tuck tire on air?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha yeah i ment in mk4. thanks for that andrew. and i am doing alright man. cant wait to come back to the states! this place blows...

I can only imagine.
Hit me up when you get back to the States, we'll have to discuss some stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Bagged 19's!?? (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
These 19x8.5 et25 with 4 degree camber in the rear. and semi pulled fenders DZ101 tires 215/35/19. 


























Damn that looks sick!! Thank god you posted those. I hate to say it but it makes me sick a little. I swear I have never seen a picture of your car till today but that is almost my exact setup! DAMN! I see red on the inside please tell me that is not an Audi tt dash and interior!? Glad to know those wheels look so sick on the car. Im not scared of doing work to get low. I may or may not decide to hack it enough to lay frame but yours looks sick! This is the first unibody compact I have ever bagged. Always have done trucks. You mind PM'ing me a couple tips on getting low on staggered 19's? Not looking for secrets or anything just trying to get an idea of what I am in for and how low I am willing to go. lol Again dude that ride looks sick!
Also one last question I have looked for some pics but haven't found much. How stretched would those 215/35's be on 9.5 wheels? Too stretched? Maybe a 215/40 for the rear 19x9.5's?


_Modified by VDubDubber at 1:16 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Forsure man cut springs on stock shocks isnt gonna cut it for me lolz. i need another set of front struts. as for the rear setup i am gonna try to fabricate something new









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can only imagine.
Hit me up when you get back to the States, we'll have to discuss some stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as for vdubdubber
Naw its a stock dash and rewrap interior with red vinyl. getting low on 19s everything matters wheels,tires,et,fenders,whatever bag combo you are on, so i cant say it will be easier or harder but when all done properly everything will pay off for itself. These pictures are old since i been deployed but not to brag or anything. those pics of my car is when i was 1/4inch from laying frame. now i am on the ground.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Forsure man cut springs on stock shocks isnt gonna cut it for me lolz. i need another set of front struts. as for the rear setup i am gonna try to fabricate something new









as for vdubdubber
Naw its a stock dash and rewrap interior with red vinyl. getting low on 19s everything matters wheels,tires,et,fenders,whatever bag combo you are on, so i cant say it will be easier or harder but when all done properly everything will pay off for itself. These pictures are old since i been deployed but not to brag or anything. those pics of my car is when i was 1/4inch from laying frame. now i am on the ground.

Alright cool I won't ask for any details. I'll just start cutting till it lays! Thanks man! Car looks sick! Thank god it issnt TT interior. I need atleast one thing to set mine apart. lol


_Modified by VDubDubber at 9:44 PM 3-24-2010_


----------

